# Herb Chambers Donates Truck To Marathon Bombing Hero



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Herb Chambers gives Arredondo a new truck as a thank you for his bravery during the Boston Marathon bombings. (Credit: WBZ's Mark Katic)

BOSTON (CBS) - One of the heroes of the Boston Marathon bombings got a big thank you from a local car dealership.

Herb Chambers donates a truck to Boston Marathon bombing hero Carlos Arredondo. (Credit: WBZ's Mark Katic)
Carlos Arredondo, the man in the cowboy hat who helped save Jeff Bauman got a brand new Toyota Tacoma, Tuesday morning.
An online campaign  started in July after supporters heard Arredondo's truck was in need of repairs that outweighed the cost of the vehicle.
A month later, 181 people had donated more than $6,000 and car dealership owner Herb Chambers had heard about it.
"This is really an important thing for us today," Chambers said. "We were right at the marathon. We were first hand to see the experience and how petrified and frightened everyone was, including me. To see you do what you did is something that rocked me. You truly are a hero"

http://boston.cbslocal.com/2013/08/20/herb-chambers-donates-truck-to-marathon-bombing-hero/


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Not putting playing down what Arredondo did, but I think the first responders, whom many I have met could at least use a new truck. like this guy on the left. or the firefighter that tried to save the 8 year old kid on Boylston st. or all the cops that ran to the blast and not away, the dispatchers taking all the radio and telephone communication, and so on and so on...


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Oh Rod! You're right but you need to ratchet it back.......We get PAID and are EXPECTED to do that....Arredondo doesn't. Don't begrudge him bro


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

mpd61 said:


> Oh Rod! You're right but you need to ratchet it back.......We get PAID and are EXPECTED to do that....Arredondo doesn't. Don't begrudge him bro


and it would be an ethical violation to accept it.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice gesture on the part of Herb Chambers, and just think of the good publicity he got. I don't seem cynical, do I?


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Maybe Carlos should donate his new truck to the US Marine Corps for destroying their van. I agree with Rodney..... there are more deserving people.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

HousingCop said:


> Maybe Carlos should donate his new truck to the US Marine Corps for destroying their van. I agree with Rodney..... there are more deserving people.


Where the hell you been, brudda?????


----------

